
The Exercise That Helps Mental Health Most - jedwhite
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-exercise-that-helps-mental-health-most-1534777677
======
Nomentatus
"The largest associations were seen for popular team sports (22·3% lower),
cycling (21·6% lower), and aerobic and gym activities (20·1% lower), as well
as durations of 45 min and frequencies of three to five times per week."

In other words, to some extent, we're probably talking about sunlight -
probably UV - more than exercise. Now we should control for UV in every
exercise study, including while journeying to the exercise site.

I'm assuming that this is the study (those who can get past the paywall will
likely know.)
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30099000](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/30099000)

~~~
maxerickson
Or the causation can go in the other direction, with people that feel better
tending to be more likely to exercise.

~~~
Nomentatus
I.E., get out in the sun to exercise, feel better (vitamin D, plus melanin -
an important part of the innate immune system) therefore exercise more and get
more benefits. I can see that as a possibility.

Still, if they didn't control for the amount of exercise, it's a pretty
horrible study. Surely they did.

~~~
maxerickson
No, wake up feeling okay, decide to exercise, no day star implicated.

------
Cypher
"to unlock the secrets of mental health, give us money!"

